# How to shorten a a 50' python siphon to 25'?



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a 50' python siphon I'd like to shorten to 25'. Can anyone chime in as how to do this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

lestatak said:


> I have a 50' python siphon I'd like to shorten to 25'. Can anyone chime in as how to do this?


Why would you want to?


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

Because the farthest tank from the sink is 20'. Won't trimming it in half increase siphon flow?


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

No expert on it, but i believe the vacuum pressure relies mainly on your water pressure from the faucet, although a minimal increase might be apparent if the hose is shorter, or atleast laid out straight with no sudden bends


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i would keep it long in case you need a long syphon one day. i dont think the length effects the flow of water.

if you do want to cut it, just use a large buck type knife.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

just unscrew the nut where the tubing attaches to the sink piece it and it will reveal basically an insert adaptor that goes into the tubing. pull the tubing off the insert adaptor, cut it and re-attach. very easy.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Shortening the tube will not do much for the amount of suction. The amount of siphon is related to the head pressure and the flow of water throught the plastic pump. The head pressure is simply determined by the hieght of the tank water compared to the height of the pump attached to the faucet. The higher the tank is over the sink, the stronger the siphon. The faster the water flow, the stronger the siphon as well.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

I'd go ahead and cut it regardless. I cut mine as well. No sense dealing with any more length than necessary. Makes it easier to handle and store away.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Actually, the length of the tubing is directly related to the suction. Because it relies on your faucet pressure, then the farther it has to push(and thus up/down as well) the less force it will have.

Make it 5 or so feet longer than you think you need it though. Gives you some 'play' to deal with.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Tape the 20 or so extra ft. in a short coil (like you were wrapping it up, no kinks). See if that will help. You can always make it shorter but it'll cost you to make it longer. "T"


----------

